# Insurance Breed Ban and Towns That Ban Breeds



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

A lady in a previous post about Insurance got me thinking about this.

My insurance (American Family Insurance) will not cover you if you have a Pitbull, Pitbull mix, Chow Chow, Rottweiler, Akita or a Wolf mix.

I remember hearing on the Detroit Animal Cops (Animal Planet tv show) that they can not adopt out the Pitbull's that they rescue they humanely euthanize them. I heard this about 2 years ago. I guess there is a ban on Pitbulls in Detroit, MI. (I dont know if that is still happening or not)

This is ridiculous. If this keeps up we are going to end up losing all of our big dogs. Dont they understand that the dog breed is not aggressive. It's the owner that makes them that way or the way they were raised (unless the animal has a screw loose). It's so depressing, I dare someone to tell me that I cannot have my GSD. 

I was wondering what breeds your Insurance doesn't allow?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am afraid to inquire with our insurance Allstate. They would probably cancel us if they knew we have 3 GSD's!
About a year ago a fighting ring was busted and several pitbulls were confiscated. According to the law in MI they were all to be euth'd but somehow many of the dams and pups were able to go to rescue while the case played out. As of last month most of the dogs can now be adopted out because Kent County Humane society filed a suit. 
So if the city of Detroit has a ban, at least the dogs can be sent to other rescues and have a chance!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well that's good. I remember watching one of their shows and a case that was on made me so mad I fumed over it for a couple of months. The animal cops went to a abandoned house that was a dog fighting location and they took all of the dogs and there were a couple of puppies I would say they were between the age of 3-5 months and they were the happiest puppies, licking the cops and playing and one of the officers even said that it was a shame they had to be put down because they were sweet puppies but they are banned! I mean it was a puppy, it could have been saved and raised in a good home. It didn't stand a chance! No temperment test or anything could have saved it. Now I am mad again :angryfire:


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

In my country we will know what our new laws will be in a few weeks time regarding so called dangerous breeds and including GSDs.When they did this in Dublin, Ireland they banned 10 breeds, shepherds included, from all council owned properties and parks.We are still bringing them to our rescues in England due to Irelands high kill shelters.I just hope they dont try to do it here.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

We rent, so I haven't gone through it all yet. Although I admit to some nervousness trying to find a insurance company that will accept our 4. 

I know that at our local animal services, anything deemed a Pit Bull has to go through a temperament test to be deemed adoptable. The shelter cannot afford the liability of adopting out a dangerous dog, and as well all know bully breeds make the papers much faster than other breeds. Any dog that shows aggression in the shelter is usually in trouble, but only the Pits have to jump through the hoops.

Unfortunately, with a lack of qualified people to administer the test, they are usually way behind. Being behind usually means that the dogs get sick, and a sick dog doesn't last long at the county shelter. It's sad, but it's true. Being labeled Pit or HW+ is usually a death sentence for dogs here.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is seriously insane! We will all end up in Africa or something with our GSD's because everyone wants to ban them


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm..I wonder if those who have Shepherds that aren't easily recognized as such (Like Sables, etc.) could try to pass them off as mixes to their insurance companies? I mean, I highly doubt they're going to have a judge from Westminster come out to each home to verify the breed of your dog, haha. If you said they were part Shepherd, but picked a mix of something more amenable to most people, could you get away with it? It seems that a lot of people don't recognize some of our GSD's...


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I just wanted to ad, since I can't edit my above post now, that I'm not recommending anyone do that...It's just a hypothetical situation, could you get away with it?


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

We asked our insurance (La Capitale) if there was a problem with some breeds of dogs, they told us no. We do not have to inform them that we have a dog, nor the breed.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Our current insurance is State Farm, and prior to that, we had insurance through Travelers. Travelers will not insure us up here in New York because of our distance from the fire station (5+ miles), which is the only reason we had to switch.

Travelers did ask questions about the dogs - what breeds they were, and whether either dog had a bite history. State Farm did not ask anything about the dogs. Both policies are renter's insurance policies as we don't own our home.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well what the heck? Why is mine that way?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Melina said:


> I just wanted to ad, since I can't edit my above post now, that I'm not recommending anyone do that...It's just a hypothetical situation, could you get away with it?


In your case, I'd say maybe. You don't actually KNOW if your boy is a purebred because you found him. Since he's a sable longcoat he definitely does not look like what most people think of as purebred, so who is to say that he's not a mix? With a rescue GSD that looks like a purebred even to the less educated, I don't know. 

For someone who knows their dog is a purebred because they have AKC registration papers saying so, that would be lying, which is never a good idea - you could end up paying premiums for years and then get cancelled or wind up not covered if something happens and the lie is discovered.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you say your dog is a GSD mix it may still "count" as being a GSD according to the insurance company's rules.

I know when it comes to breed bans they often include "pit mixes" or even wording like "any dog that resembles a pit bull" which could include MANY breeds and mixes!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I've mentioned this before, but here in S.Texas people have bred the hec out of Pit Bulls and Pitt Mixes. They have just flooded the market. They are many poorly bred dogs owned by poorly bred people. IMO. The result being many cases of aggressive attacks (therefore banning), and loads of strays (abandonded dogs) who just keep breeding. It is very sad. 

Because some people are thinking if they get two animals of the opposite sex they are going to get rich on the money they get off of the puppies. It just doesn't work that way - and the breed ends up suffering for it. 

Don't even get me started on the "designer" breeds. Just because I call it a 'Weeniepug" doesn't make it worth $500.00. But people will pay it - I don't know why. 

And, now that I've started - I have a male GSD. He has only two toes on one of his back legs. Because of this, he walks with his hock twisting towards the inside. You can see it. It is not a genetic fault, it is due to an accident. BUT! I have been approached a FEW times by people wanting to breed to him! One being a ROT owner! They DON'T know that his gait is not due to a genetic problem. They just see testicles and $$. :angryfire: 

Poorly bred dogs, owned by poorly bred people is a disasterous combination for any breed. And we all suffer for it. :hammer:


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

When it comes to insurance it will greatly vary from company to company. Some will deny you coverage alltogether, some will only exclude liability coverage from the dog bite (if you have a breed or mix that is on their "list" or if your dog had prior bite history) and some do not care whether you have a dog or not (which is very rare, at least in my neck of the woods). Luckily GSDs are not on "the list" with many companies, yet.
Also it doesn't matter if you own the place or just rent. Liability coverage is the same.


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

State Farm has no restrictions. AAA allows GSD's, no Rotts.



smyke said:


> When it comes to insurance it will greatly vary from company to company. Some will deny you coverage alltogether, some will only exclude liability coverage from the dog bite (if you have a breed or mix that is on their "list" or if your dog had prior bite history) and some do not care whether you have a dog or not (which is very rare, at least in my neck of the woods). Luckily GSDs are not on "the list" with many companies, yet.
> Also it doesn't matter if you own the place or just rent. Liability coverage is the same.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> In your case, I'd say maybe. You don't actually KNOW if your boy is a purebred because you found him. Since he's a sable longcoat he definitely does not look like what most people think of as purebred, so who is to say that he's not a mix? With a rescue GSD that looks like a purebred even to the less educated, I don't know.
> 
> For someone who knows their dog is a purebred because they have AKC registration papers saying so, that would be lying, which is never a good idea - you could end up paying premiums for years and then get cancelled or wind up not covered if something happens and the lie is discovered.



Hmm, I don't know what I'd do in the case of my guy. We've acquired him after my parents homeowner's insurance has all been set up, and they own their house, not renting. I'm living at home for the time being, because with the economy I'm having trouble finding work (believe me, I'm looking), but when I'm set to move out, I'm getting all of this stuff with my dogs lined up first. Insurance, if I were to buy a home, rental agreements, etc. I'm not going to be the dumb*** who posts on Craigslist the day before they're moving trying to rehome their dog like they forgot they had it. In fact, I'd sooner move back home than give up my dogs, giving them up is just not an option for me. Anyway, I guess I could say he might be a mix and I wouldn't be lying, as I don't really know since he didn't come from a breeder.

As far as the AKC registration situation, yeah, you'd have to be dumb to pull that one. Really not a good idea, not highly recommended


----------



## cherry (Mar 17, 2010)

Linzi said:


> In my country we will know what our new laws will be in a few weeks time regarding so called dangerous breeds and including GSDs.When they did this in Dublin, Ireland they banned 10 breeds, shepherds included, from all council owned properties and parks.We are still bringing them to our rescues in England due to Irelands high kill shelters.I just hope they dont try to do it here.


Thats true linzi but there is no1 in ireland to enforce it, no1 cares!!! I have a german shephard and a german shephard x, and i walk them everywhere without a muzzle (like they should have)! plus i live in a built up area, the reason the shelters are "high kill" is they just dont want to deal with any animal issue, ireand is so far behind other countrys when it comes to animal welfare


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

crs996 said:


> State Farm has no restrictions.


 
We have State Farm too, and it's never been an issue for us.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Melina said:


> Hmm..I wonder if those who have Shepherds that aren't easily recognized as such (Like Sables, etc.) could try to pass them off as mixes to their insurance companies? I mean, I highly doubt they're going to have a judge from Westminster come out to each home to verify the breed of your dog, haha. If you said they were part Shepherd, but picked a mix of something more amenable to most people, could you get away with it? It seems that a lot of people don't recognize some of our GSD's...


 
I work for an insurance company. Lying about what breed of dog you have is material misrepresentation. If you ever had a claim and they found out (which they would) not only would they not pay your claim they would drop you.

Mixes are included. Policy language usually indicates a listed of breeds and tacks on "and any mixes of these breeds."

I have to find new insurance because while not banned, they decided to restrict GSDs this year. So in order to have the same coverage my premium doubled. The only breed that is outright banned is Pit bull (which includes Am. Pit Bull Terriers, Bull Terriers, Staffies, etc.). Then they have a list of restricted breeds which have limited coverage but you may have the option to buy back coverage at an increased premium : German Shepherds, Akitas, Doberman, Rottweilers, etc. 

It stinks.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

doxsee said:


> I work for an insurance company. Lying about what breed of dog you have is material misrepresentation. If you ever had a claim and they found out (which they would) not only would they not pay your claim they would drop you.


I put an addendum in the post below that one saying I didn't recommend anyone do it  I was just wondering if it was feasible to get away with.

It's good to know about the mix thing, though. So I guess it would be pointless to say, "But he may not be a full German Shepherd!", if you really don't know, and he obviously looks part GSD.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Before we got Molly, my parents made sure we were able to have GSD.Thank god we were.=)Our insurance just won't allow us to have Rottweilers, Dobermans, and Pitbulls.Know what sucks the most?There were 3 dogs at the shelter I volunteer at the stole my heart.One was a pitbull named Coco, she was a beautiful, black and white pit, total sweetheart, She came in as a baby.She acted nothing a pitbull.I went to she shelter last week and she wasn't there.She was adopted, I was happy and sad at the same time.I think whoever adopted her will be glad they did.Another dog was a Doberman named Lil' Bit.lol.She was very smart, beautiful, my mom even liked her!But I think its the fact my mom's sister used to breed Dobermans, but she passed away, and the fact that a Doberman reminded my mom of her sister.My mom asked a week later if Lil' Bit was still there, I said no she was adopted.My mom said "Thats good, because if she didn't and if our insurance allowed it we would have adopted her."Now another dog who stole my heart is 8 month old Rottweiler named Aspen.She is gorgeous, playful, sweet, smat.I take her out in the play area and she follows me around and loved to be petted.3 of the breeds I can't own, I fell in love with.lol.When I get older and get my own insurance I will make sure aI get one that will let me have any breed of dog I want.

Does anyone know what insurance allows you to have any breed of dog?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

doxsee said:


> I work for an insurance company. Lying about what breed of dog you have is material misrepresentation. If you ever had a claim and they found out (which they would) not only would they not pay your claim they would drop you.


If your dog is a stray or a rescue and you don't _know_ they are part GSD or whatever breed/mix, are you really lying though if you don't call them a GSD mix?

I was thinking of adopting this dog a few years ago. He was found as a stray so no one knew what breed/mix he was for sure. Is it lying if I identified him as a hound/lab mix?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> If your dog is a stray or a rescue and you don't _know_ they are part GSD or whatever breed/mix, are you really lying though if you don't call them a GSD mix?
> 
> I was thinking of adopting this dog a few years ago. He was found as a stray so no one knew what breed/mix he was for sure. Is it lying if I identified him as a hound/lab mix?



Thats a good question.beautiful dog btw.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a question, we have Statefarm and got to thinking, do we need to tell them we have Jake? I am not clear on the "don't ask don't tell".


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we have USAA and every time we move and have to adjust our car insurance policy and our renters policy to cover the changes, the agents ALWAYS ask what pets we have if any and i've had several get VERY excited to hear we have GSDs. USAA, to my knowledge had no breed restrictions. I get asked tons of questions about the dogs on a personal level and have even had a couple ask me if i have breeder recommendations. I love USAA. lol.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I see, but what if you have owned your home for over 10 years and really never speack with your agent, do you pick up the phone and say....."Hello, by the way I have a year old GSD?"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I see, but what if you have owned your home for over 10 years and really never speack with your agent, do you pick up the phone and say....."Hello, by the way I have a year old GSD?"


 
for me.... i dont think i'd bother lol.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I know that companies do have problems with breeds, here in Milwaukee there are very strict restrictions on owning pit bulls, but they can't all out tell you "no". Some of the restrictions have to do with where you live, the yard you have, the hight of the fence, ect. I'm also pretty sure that because of that no insurance company will insure your house if you have a pitbull, the company just doesn't have the time to go and see if you have a stable dog and what kind of dog owner you are. I don't think GSDs will ever make the list because there are a bit too many K9s that would be put out due to the policy change, and I don't think any company wants to go and piss off the police. That's probably the biggest difference with GSDs and the other breeds mentioned, as much as there are perfectly good examples of great dogs that are rotts, dobermans, pitts, they just aren't seen in the public eye as much as the heroic GSDs are.

I live in an apartment that thankfully has no breed restrictions, but we're looking to move in a few months and I know having a GSD will be an issue, I'm looking into buying just for that reason and don't expect any problems with insurance agencies.

In regards to lying about the breed, its a possibility, since he is a sable, but if something does happen I might be in some trouble, but there is also very little chance that the insurance company will ever find out otherwise unless an incident comes up.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Again, I am trying to find out if you have owned your home for years and now have a gsd do you call your insurance company or are you automatically covered???


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

No breeds have been banned in this area. None that I know of.
My big brother had a rottie at one time in the college town I'm moving into in August (Dorms). Also, I see plenty of variety of breeds in the town of my current community college. 

When I get ready to get my German Shepherd or my dog, I plan on getting a big house with a fenced in backyard in the country or a rural area.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have hijacked the thread...can someone please read my threads??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Renee, I don't know. Do you remember if they asked you if you had a dog when you first applied for the policy? 

As I said, we also have State Farm, but we got Sneaker right after we bought the house in 1986. Shortly thereafter we got life insurance through the same agent, and she came out to the house to fill out the application, so she knew we had a GSD since she met Sneaker. We're with the same agent, and we bought the house we're living in in 1994. We still had Sneaker, but I don't remember if she asked about a dog with the new policy. 

A couple of years ago we went to her office to update our policy and make sure that we were fully covered after doing some remodeling, and mentioned that we now had 2 GSDs. Dena & Keefer were actually in the car - she would have seen them if she looked out the window, lol! She said as long as they weren't trained to bite (a reference to Schutzhund? They're not, so we just said no, and left it at that) it was fine. 

Interestingly, she had two Jack Russell terriers in crates in her office. She's an AKC CGC evaluator, she shows and competes with her dogs in Earthdog events, and is also an Earthdog judge: Baijink Terriers


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

When the home was purchased many years ago there wasn't a dog at that time....see my dilemma?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> When the home was purchased many years ago there wasn't a dog at that time....see my dilemma?


 
you could always call and ask them. Something like "we're wanting to get a GSD in the next couple weeks. Would that affect our policy?"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, I understand, but did they even ask if you had a dog? I think it would be different if they asked and you said no because at the time you didn't have a dog, but now you do. If they didn't ask, I'd be less concerned than if they did. If it was a standard question on the application it's going to be on record saying that you don't have a dog. 

You might just call and casually ask. Since State Farm doesn't have a breed ban it shouldn't be a big deal, and I wouldn't even mention the breed unless they ask. Something like "hey, when we bought our house 10 years ago and applied for homeowners insurance we didn't have a dog, but now we do. Does that matter?"


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, I will have David call, it was so long ago he doesn't recall if he was asked or not...thank you for the advice!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

State Farm Dog Policy
State Farm® - Dog Bites Big Chunk of Homeowner Claims – Learn How to Protect Yourself

And an article
Dog friendly insurance companies - the battle against breed restrictions - Atlanta Pet Rescue | Examiner.com

--------

I would be looking at special insurance if I had a dog doing bitework. I have had State Farm but dropped them after they dropped everyone in Florida (my parents included) who had been loyal 30 year customers without a single claim.......

CUrrently have Travelers and made it very clear that I had two GSDs, both have their CGC and one is a working dog.......and there was no issue.

Dog bites are BIG though making up about a third of all homeowner claims with the average per claim payout around $25,000 per an Insurance Article Institute linked from the State Farm page.


----------

